# very funny



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

now put OT back


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yes please, I feel naked without it :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yes please, I feel naked without it :fluffy:


keep OT gone.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

yeah I'd want OT left hidden if I were you too


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, I'm freaked out now. I need OT back


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry, OT is gone for good. Permanent deletion shall occur soon.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh come on.....how about I send 20 bucks to your paypal. I mean shit Ban requests only cost 5


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

OT will be gone, i dont mind OT, but too many people whore it up.. more people need to learn bout their cars...


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Oct 31, 2003)

oh great, now where the hell is Hal gonna post? :fluffy:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's because too many people bitch about stupid shit. Thats life, let it go..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if for some reason OT does get left, just let it alone, hell if someone takes something presonal in OT then they obviouslly havn't been posting very long. It took me a while to get used to posting there, but its all good now, I know that nobody means any harm, and those who do are just trying to piss people off, and its whoever gets pissed off fault for getting pissed off about an OT post. Damn who alls gonna miss all the boobies besides me???


----------



## TenSecondNissan (Jul 15, 2004)

OT is not gone, come on guys look harder. I have been posting in it for the last 30 minutes


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's still there but you have to know the address to get to it. I've been posting there as well.


----------



## TenSecondNissan (Jul 15, 2004)

Any true post whores would know how to get in. And its really dead right there right now, please everyone...we need more people in OT.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Harris said:


> Sorry, OT is gone for good. Permanent deletion shall occur soon.


Good! Maybe now this can be a NISSAN forum again!


----------



## TenSecondNissan (Jul 15, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Good! Maybe now this can be a NISSAN forum again!


How dare you, blasphemy!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> keep OT gone.



:cheers:


----------



## TenSecondNissan (Jul 15, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> :cheers:


such hatred for OT


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Shut it noob

and I don't care if this is your second account....still a noob :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Shut it noob


just think so much better that would have sounded in OT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> keep OT gone.


 ur funny. don't think we forgot about you.


----------



## TenSecondNissan (Jul 15, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Shut it noob
> 
> and I don't care if this is your second account....still a noob :fluffy:


Actually even with my first account i will still be a noob compaired to you. I roamed around the forums for about 2 years before i started an account and started posting.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> :cheers:


 :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

it's cool....I just felt like being an OG e-thug for a moment


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thread closed. Topic DONE!


----------

